# Antique Fan Repair



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 6, 2018)

Does anyone here know of someone who won't charge 150 bucks to repair an antique fan? It's just a 1910s 6-inch Polar Cub single-speed: no switch, no oscillator. I can't figure out why it won't power on. The wires inside look good, but I don't have the stuff to test for electrical failures.


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 6, 2018)

Man! Either you are really cheap, or just like antiques! I have never heard of anybody having a working (or not) 100 year old fan in there house. I am sorry, I don't know anything about electricity. I am lucky that I can get the TV on and going! I hope you find help soon.


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 6, 2018)

have you opened it up? if so i use an ohm meter and check the power card to make sure there's not a break in the the plug or cord. just a guess.


----------

